# Bluestem in a horse pasture



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Has anybody ever planted bluestem in a horse pasture? If so, how did it work out?

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ralph, I replanted a stand of native prairie which consisted of mainly little bluestem approx. 9 years ago. I basically had to keep it out of my grazing rotation for the first 6 years to get a good established stand. It was planted on very hilly and rolling land where fertilization was not an option. In North Dakota, in my area, our average rainfall is 14 inches. Now, after all this time, I do have a beautiful stand and each year it is a sight to behold. I can just see the bison roaming the hills years ago. This is the only experience that I have had with native grasses. Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks NVDA.

Why do you think it took so long to get established? What were you grazing: horses, cattle, bison?

Ralph


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Native growth cycle: First few years it sleeps, third year it creeps, fifth - seventh year it leaps (my twist on the old native planting rhyme)
As for horses on bluestem. We somewhat mob graze cattle through our warm season bluestem/native pastures. We use a couple of horses in our herd for rotation through the bluestem natives to "activate" the herd and reproduce the chipping of the soil. They perform well on bluestem but I think you might want to look at the growth cycle of bluestem where you are and consider your particular horse grazing before investing in something.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Bluestem just not seem to have that many advantages. Seems that Mulberry Grove has been using it. In preferece trials I do not think it fars well.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

They are supposed to be "flash Grazed" and then left completely alone for an extended period. 
Think of a herd of buffalo heading south looking for feed. 
(Grazing by heavy animals and then long periods of rest. Like months with no grazing. )
Then they need fire every few years. A nice grass fire to get everyone's attention.

Think about cutting your stocking rate way back. Here one animal/15 or more acres, when bermudagrass will survive with 2 to 5 animals/A. 
(Here most "cattlemen" are in the cattle business, not in the forage business with livestock for harvesting. Usually have 50% more animals than the grass will economically support. )


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ralph, I was warned about the length of time it would take to establish but it was a 90 acre piece of a 580 acre stand of native that had been over grazed by the previous owner. Seems like after the first year, I had more thistle and wormwood than I had grass! Then I had to aerial spray for the next 3 years. There was no way to fertilize this stand because it was 4 miles down a section line road and very hilly. But after all was said and done, it now is a great pasture and I'm glad I did it. Good luck if you go that route. Mike


----------

